# sich interessieren + Infinitivsatz



## brian

Hi,

ist es möglich, _sich interessieren_ mit einem Infinitiv zu verwenden? Zum Beispiel: _Ich interessiere mich (dafür?), mit Tieren zu arbeiten._ Das sollte offenbar _Arbeiten mit Tieren interessiert mich_ heißen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## TheRock87

I don't think so. In the example without "dafür" it sounds informal or even wrong.

edit: Oops, sorry for replying in English.


----------



## ink-heart

*Ich interessiere mich dafür, mit Tieren zu arbeiten.* ('dafür' ist unbedingt notwendig) klingt in meinen Ohren sogar natürlicher als *Arbeiten mit Tieren interessiert mich.* - Das ist auch korrekt, vorziehen würde ich aber "Die Arbeit ...".

Mit Infinitiv, aber ohne 'dafür' wäre ein unpersönlich formulierter Satz denkbar: *Es interessiert mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten.*


----------



## brian

TheRock87 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. In the example without "dafür" it sounds informal or even wrong.


Und das heißt? 

_Ich interessiere mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten. 
Ich interessiere mich dafür, mit Tieren zu arbeiten. 

_So?

---

Danke, ink-heart! Alles klar!


----------



## TheRock87

Ja, genau so!


----------



## berndf

brian8733 said:


> _Ich interessiere mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten. _
> _Ich interessiere mich dafür, mit Tieren zu arbeiten. _


You would lose the preposition which would not be acceptable. I think the general rule is that when you replace a noun which is preceded by a preposition by _zu_+infinitive you have to create a placeholder _da_+preposition followed by the _zu_+infinitive clause. By contrast, a bare infinitive can be used as a declinable noun and you can place the preposition directly in front of the infinitive:
_Ich interessiere mich für das Arbeiten mit Tieren. _


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I think the general rule is that when you replace a noun which is preceded by a preposition by _zu_+infinitive you have to create a placeholder _da_+preposition followed by the _zu_+infinitive clause.


 I just want to emphasize that this is a *general *rule.  The _da_-composite is not always required.

For example:

_Ich bitte Dich *um *Geld._
_Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _(You don't have to say _darum_, and in fact, _ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ sounds wrong to me.)

I think the reason _dafür_ is required with _ich interessiere mich_ and an _Infinitivsatz_ is that the _Infinitivsatz_ is different from the one in my example.

In my sentence, the _Infinitivsatz_ is more "verbal" than "nominal" if that makes sense.  It refers to an _action_ that I would like to occur - whereas in the other sentence it's more "nominal" in that it refers to _something_ that I am interested in - it happens to be an activity, but it's still "nominal" grammatically speaking.

I don't know if that makes any sense.  The two _Infinitivsätze_ simply "feel" different.  

Translating the sentences into English helps make this clear:

_I am interested *in working* with animals._
_I am asking you *to give* me money._

In the first sentence, you can't take out _in_.  _I am interested working with animals_* sounds just as dreadful as _ich interessiere mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten_*, which makes no sense (the sentence is just screaming for a _dafür_).

In the second sentence, there's just a regular infinitive - no preposition.

_Infinitivsätze_ of the "nominal" variety often correspond to gerunds in English - as in the first sentence above.





> _Ich interessiere mich für das Arbeiten mit Tieren. _


 Yes, but you can also say _Ich bitte Dich um Verständnis_, but _bitten_ does not require _darum_ when followed by an _Infinitivsatz_.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _Ich bitte Dich *um *Geld._
> _Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _(You don't have to say _darum_, and in fact, _ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ sounds wrong to me.)


_Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ 
is perfectly alright and idiomatic.

_Bitten _is a double accusative verb: _ich bitte ihn eine Sache_. Especially if the _Akkusativ der Person_ is omitted the _Akkusativ der Sache_ can become a genitive: _Ich bitte einer Sache. _As many genitive constructs this fell into disuse in the 19th and 20th centuries and the replacement form with _um_+accusative became predominant. In _Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben_ the _zu_+infinitive construct replaces the _direktes Objekt der Sache (<Ich bitte Dich Geld(es))_ while _Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ is derived from the replacement form with _um (<Ich bitte Dich um Geld)_. Both are valid and idiomatic.


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> I just want to emphasize that this is a *general *rule. The _da_-composite is not always required.
> 
> For example:
> 
> _Ich bitte Dich *um *Geld._
> _Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _(You don't have to say _darum_, and in fact, _ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ sounds wrong to me.)
> 
> I think the reason _dafür_ is required with _ich interessiere mich_ and an _Infinitivsatz_ is that the _Infinitivsatz_ is different from the one in my example.


 
Ich würde meinen, der Grund dafür besteht darin, dass bitten erstmal ganz normal mit Akk-Objekt oder Infinitiv stehen kann. Das ist bei interessieren nicht der Fall. Interessieren kann folgendermaßen gebraucht werden:

Die Arbeit interessiert mich. 
Ich interessiere mich *für* die Arbeit.

Im ersten Satz (wenn das Objekt des Interesses das grammatikalische Subjekt ist) wird kein für benötigt. Deshalb funktioniert auch die umschreibung:
"Es interessiert mich, zu arbeiten.", die ja nichts anderes ausdrückt als
"Zu arbeiten, interessiert mich."

Ich würde sagen, die Infinitive sind hier keine richtigen Infinitivkonstruktionen, wie ich "Ich hoffe, Erfolg zu haben.", sondern eher Objekt/Subjektsätze.

Verbessert mich, wenn ihr das anders seht.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> _Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_
> is perfectly alright and idiomatic.


Das sehe ich auch so. 
Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. (Infinitivsatz)
Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben. (Objektsatz)



> _Bitten _is a double accusative verb: _ich bitte ihn eine Sache_. Especially if the _Akkusativ der Person_ is omitted the _Akkusativ der Sache_ can become a genitive: _Ich bitte einer Sache. _As many genitive constructs this fell into disuse in the 19th and 20th centuries and the replacement form with _um_+accusative became predominant. In _Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben_ the _zu_+infinitive construct replaces the _direktes Objekt der Sache (<Ich bitte Dich Geld(es))_ while _Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ is derived from the replacement form with _um (<Ich bitte Dich um Geld)_. Both are valid and idiomatic.


 
Zumindest im 21. Jahrhundert würde ich die Auffassung, "bitten" könne mit zwei Akkusativobjekten ohne "um" stehen bestreiten. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob "Ich bitte ihn eine Sache" zu irgendeiner Zeit einmal richtig war. Heute würde ich es als falsches Deutsch bezeichnen.


----------



## elroy

Bernd, I wasn't disagreeing with anything you said.   I just wanted to emphasize that it's not _always_ necessary to use a _da_-composite (i.e. that it's a general rule as you said).

That _ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben_ is correct (I never said it wasn't) does not change the fact that _ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben_ is correct - which was my point.

_Ich bitte Dich Geld_ may have been used in the past, but in modern German it's not idiomatic without _um_ (in fact, I'd go so far as to say the _um_ is required) - but _darum_ is not required with an _Infinitivsatz_.

And I still feel a difference between the two _Infinitivsätze_.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Zumindest im 21. Jahrhundert würde ich die Auffassung, "bitten" könne mit zwei Akkusativobjekten ohne "um" stehen bestreiten.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob "Ich bitte ihn eine Sache" zu irgendeiner Zeit einmal richtig war. Heute würde ich es als falsches Deutsch bezeichnen.


Ja klar, heute ist die Form verschwunden. Sie ist aber trotzdem der Ursprung von _bitten+zu_+infinitiv ohne _darum_.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> And I still feel a difference between the two _Infinitivsätze_.


In my _Sprachgefühl_ they are completely interchangable. Where would you see the difference?


----------



## elroy

I tried to explain it above.  But did you really mean "interchangeable"?  I guess you meant that you don't think there's a difference in type between the two.

Anyway, that's beside the point.  I was just trying to explain the difference.  I could very well be wrong.  My point, again, was that there are exceptions to the general rule you shared.


----------



## berndf

I understood 





> And I still feel a difference between the two _Infinitivsätze_.


to refer to
_Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben._
and
_Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _

Did I misunderstand you?


----------



## elroy

Yes.  I meant that I feel a difference between the two _Infinitivsätze_ in the following two sentences:

_Ich interessiere mich dafür, *mit Tieren zu arbeiten.*__
Ich bitte Dich (darum), *mir Geld zu geben*.

_I tried to explain the difference in Post 7.

(_Um Geld_ is not an _Infinitivsatz_. )


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Yes. I meant that I feel a difference between the two _Infinitivsätze_ in the following two sentences:
> 
> _Ich interessiere mich dafür, *mit Tieren zu arbeiten.*_
> _Ich bitte Dich (darum), *mir Geld zu geben*._
> 
> I tried to explain the difference in Post 7.


Sorry for the confusion.



> (_Um Geld_ is not an _Infinitivsatz_. )


Ooops! I copied the wrong sentence. I corrected the post above.


----------



## Hutschi

ink-heart said:


> *Es interessiert mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten.*



Das kann übrigens auch umgestellt werden:

_Mich interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._ 

"Es" ist beim ersten Satz nur aus grammatischen Gründen eingefügt, weil das Verb an zweiter Stelle stehen muss.


----------



## ink-heart

Hutschi said:


> Das kann übrigens auch umgestellt werden:
> 
> _Mich interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._
> 
> "Es" ist beim ersten Satz nur aus grammatischen Gründen eingefügt, weil das Verb an zweiter Stelle stehen muss.


 
Meinem Sprachgefühl widerspricht das (und das Komma ist meiner Ansicht nach falsch). Ich würde auch hier ein "es" einfügen wollen:
_Mich interessiert es, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._

In Ermangelung besserer Erklärungen (wahrscheinlich wären das sprachhistorische) schließe ich mich da elroys "Nominaltheorie" an (makes perfect sense, I think).


----------



## Hutschi

Beim Komma bin ich hier unsicher.


> § 75


Es gilt als eine Art Auffangregelung: 


> E2: In den Fällen, die nicht durch § 75(1) bis (3) geregelt sind, kann ein
> Komma gesetzt werden, um die Gliederung deutlich zu machen bzw. um
> Missverständnisse auszuschließen.


Quelle: D e u t s c h e R e c h t s c h r e i b u n g
Regeln
und
Wörterverzeichnis
Entsprechend den Empfehlungen des
Rats für deutsche Rechtschreibung
Überarbeitete Fassung des amtlichen Regelwerks 2004
München und Mannheim – Februar 2006

Sofern das Komma nicht bereits zutrifft, rede ich mich auf "E2" heraus. Für mich ist es leichter lesbar, wenn das Komma steht. Die Aussage wird deutlicher. Die Regel bedeutet eigentlich: Man kann das Komma immer setzen, in einigen Fällen muss man es setzen, in manchen Fällen kann man es weglassen.


---

Von meinem Sprachgefühl her kann man "es" weglassen.  Statt "es" kann auch "das" stehen. 
_Mich interessiert das, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._ 
_Mich interessiert das schon/tatsächlich/wirklich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._

Auch in Folgendem gibt es zwei Formen:

Ich bin interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten.
Ich bin daran interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde Hutschi zustimmen: Das _es _ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. _Mit Tieren zu arbeiten _ist in dem Satz
_Mich interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._
eindeutig in der Subjektposition und ist die OVS Satzsellung des äquivalenten SVO Satzes 
_Mit Tieren zu arbeiten interessiert mich._

Wird von der normalen Satzstellung abgewichen und das Subjekt weiter nach hinten gestellt, so wird häufig ein zusätzliches _es_ als Platzhalter an der "normalen" Position des Subjekts zusätzlich eingeführt. Bei objektlosen Sätzen ist dieser Platzhalter i.d.R. erforderlich, bei Sätzen mit Objekt ist er i.d.R. fakultativ. Z.B.:
_Der Vogel singt._
_Singt der Vogel._ in einem Affirmativsatz.
_Es singt der Vogel._

_Der Vogel singt sein Lied._
_Sein Lied singt der Vogel._
_Es singt der Vogel sein Lied._


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I understood to refer to
> _Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben._
> and
> _Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _
> 
> Did I misunderstood you?


 

As I tried to point out in postings #9 and#10 I see a difference as well:
a) 
The first one I'd call object clause "Objektsatz". The infinitive clause describes an Akkusativobjekt. Therefore it is depending on a noun ("darum"). The subordinatie clause has no relation to "bitten"

_Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben._

b)
The 2nd one is a predicative infinitive clause ("erweiterter Infinitiv"). It is depending on a verb ("bitten")!

_Ich bitte Dich, mir Geld zu geben. _


"bitten" can stand with both infinitive clauses and direct objects. "interessieren", however, *can not* stand with an infinitive clause and therefore requires a direct object or at least some "link-word" (in this case "dafür").

Edit:

Just another explaination to make it clearer. I hope everybody will see that the infinitive clause in a) has no relation to the verb "bitten":

Ich bitte dich um den Gefallen, mir Geld zu geben. 

=> The infinitive in a) replaces or clarifies a *noun (Objektsatz)*. In b) it clarifies a *predicate (erweiterter Infinitiv)*.


----------



## ink-heart

berndf said:


> Ich würde Hutschi zustimmen: Das _es _ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. _Mit Tieren zu arbeiten _ist in dem Satz
> _Mich interessiert, mit Tieren zu arbeiten._
> eindeutig in der Subjektposition und ist die OVS Satzsellung des äquivalenten SVO Satzes
> _Mit Tieren zu arbeiten interessiert mich._


 
Das Subjekt-Argument überzeugt mich. Allerdings wäre das noch ein Grund mehr, kein Komma zu setzen, oder?

Solche Sätze funktionieren aber tatsächlich nur, wenn 'interessieren' passivisch gebraucht wird.


----------



## Hutschi

ink-heart said:


> Das Subjekt-Argument überzeugt mich. Allerdings wäre das noch ein Grund mehr, kein Komma zu setzen, oder?



Das Komma ist mir nicht völlig klar. ...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don't know if that makes any sense. The two _Infinitivsätze_ simply "feel" different.
> 
> Translating the sentences into English helps make this clear:
> 
> _I am interested *in working* with animals._
> _I am asking you *to give* me money._
> 
> In the first sentence, you can't take out _in_. _I am interested working with animals_* sounds just as dreadful as _ich interessiere mich, mit Tieren zu arbeiten_*, which makes no sense (the sentence is just screaming for a _dafür_).


I have given your argument more thought and I am honestly afraid you might be chasing a red herring there. In my mind this is the same thing in English and in German: In the seconds sentence the verbal noun expression replaces an object and therefore takes no preposition and there is nothing more to it. I suspect that _to ask someone to do something_ is what is left from earlier stages of the English language where _to ask someone something_ and _to ask someone for something_ were not as clearly distiguished as they are today (cf. e.g. here).

Of course I can't be sure. Maybe you have other verbs (English or German) where we could test your hypothesis further?


----------



## ink-heart

Hutschi said:


> Das Komma ist mir nicht völlig klar. ...


 
Da ich über ähnliche Fälle schon häufiger erfolglos gegrübelt habe, würde ich ja am liebsten einen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen. Ist es in Ordnung, hier im Forum auch nach Zeichensetzungsproblemen zu fragen?

Edit: Ein neuer Thread ist nicht nötig (danke, bernd). Statt 'ordentlich' zu arbeiten, habe ich diverse Grammatikbücher und -seiten durchgesehen. Wen es interessiert: Subjektsätze (auch solche in Infinitivform) werden grundsätzlich mit Komma abgetrennt.


----------



## Derselbe

Is my argument that there is a difference between "erweiterter Infinitiv" and "Objektsatz" so absurd that nobody seems to even read my statement or am I being ignored for any other reason?!?

If my thoughts are so wide of the mark, honestly, please tell me.


----------



## brian

Hey I just woke up. 

I think you have a good point, except that I'm not 100% about your terminology. For example, _darum_ is more adverb than noun, isn't it?

But I do agree... it's as if _darum_ is the "object" of _bitten_, and the infinitive clause is merely in apposition to _darum_.

But I don't think it explains why _dafür_ in _Ich interessiere mich dafür, etwas zu tun_ is necessary. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Is my argument that there is a difference between "erweiterter Infinitiv" and "Objektsatz" so absurd that nobody seems to even read my statement or am I being ignored for any other reason?!?
> 
> If my thoughts are so wide of the mark, honestly, please tell me.



I did not understand the difference, because "Objektsatz" and "erweiterter Infinitiv" are very different things. 

While an "Objektsatz" is a sentence (dependent clause), an "erweiterter Infinitiv" is no sentence - even if it shows some functions of a sentence. 

"Objektsatz" includes the function and the form,  "erweiterter Infinitiv" includes only the form. 

So I could not give a good answer. 

Your thoughts are not wide of the mark.

Another point: It is a forum, and so it is not possible to answer always immediately. It is just a short break from other work or other things. It is between talking (Gespräch) and letter (Brief). So it is behind the end of the Gutenberg galaxy. (Please excuse these off topic thought, it is just to find a way to continue without being stressed.)


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Is my argument that there is a difference between "erweiterter Infinitiv" and "Objektsatz" so absurd that nobody seems to even read my statement or am I being ignored for any other reason?!?
> 
> If my thoughts are so wide of the mark, honestly, please tell me.


Not at all. I am so sorry, if I have upset you! I understood your remarks to be along the same lines as mine just using different terminology. Like me, you are distinguishing between cases where _zu_+infinitive takes the position of an object (or a subject) and where it does not. That is why I didn't react.

My only criticism is that I would use ther terms exactly the other way round: it is b) where _zu_+infinitive serves as an object, not a). In a) the _zu_+infinitive clause is similar to a relative clause, just the pronoun is on the other side of the comma.


----------



## ink-heart

Derselbe said:


> Is my argument that there is a difference between "erweiterter Infinitiv" and "Objektsatz" so absurd that nobody seems to even read my statement or am I being ignored for any other reason?!?
> 
> If my thoughts are so wide of the mark, honestly, please tell me.


 

You are certainly responsible for my freshly improved knowledge about Objektsätze.  

I learned that Objektsätze don't need to have a conjugated verb (which is what I had always assumed) but can appear as 'Infinitivsätze' too.
And for this it doesn't really make a difference whether the main clause contains an indicating pronoun (is this the right word?) like 'darum'.
Here's one of the sources which I think is rather trustworthy: http://cms.ni.lo-net2.de/info/images/inside/lernen_leichtgem/deutsch.pdf


----------



## Derselbe

brian8733 said:


> Hey I just woke up.
> 
> I think you have a good point, except that I'm not 100% about your terminology. For example, _darum_ is more adverb than noun, isn't it?
> 
> But I do agree... it's as if _darum_ is the "object" of _bitten_, and the infinitive clause is merely in apposition to _darum_.
> 
> But I don't think it explains why _dafür_ in _Ich interessiere mich dafür, etwas zu tun_ is necessary. Or did I miss something?


 
Good morning 
My explaination for this would be that the construction 

interessieren + erweiterter Infinitiv

is not a valid grammatical construction in German language. "Interessieren" always calls for Akkusativ. Of course you can supplement the Akkusativ by adding a dependend clause containing an infinitive to the Akkusativ. But that's not a question of "interessieren". (e.g. Ich interessiere mich für die Art und Weise, interessieren zu verwenden. The infinitive clause here is depending on "Art und Weise" and not "interessieren". An infinitive clause depending on "interessieren" is not grammatical in German)

Secondly I'd say "dafür" can definitely by an adverb (e.g. "Ich bin dafür").
But that's not the case here. It kind of combines a preposition with an adverb. What comes out is capable to replace a preposition+noun combination (e.g. Ich interessiere mich für Geld <-> dafür). "für Geld" and "dafür" fullfill the same semantical function. So I'd not call it an adverb in this context.
Also, please see berndf's explaination below.


----------



## berndf

brian8733 said:


> For example, _darum_ is more adverb than noun, isn't it?


It is a special category of words, called _Präpositionaladverb _or _Pronominaladverb_. Those are adverbs which serve as pronouns in cases where a preposition has to be preserved. I.e. they replace the entire structure of preposition+[attributes]+noun (e.g. _damit_ which replaces _mit diesem Hammer_ in one of the examples in the Wikipedia article).


----------



## Derselbe

All:

Neither was I upset nor did I mean that to stress someone 
I was just confused, because in my mind my statements were not off-topic, so when nobody relied I thought, maybe they were. However, I'm not 100% sure about what I'm writing here, so if anyone finds mistakes, please let me know


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> All:
> 
> Neither was I upset nor did I mean that to stress someone
> I was just confused, because in my mind my statements were not off-topic, so when nobody relied I thought, maybe they were. However, I'm not 100% sure about what I'm writing here, so if anyone finds mistakes, please let me know


I am relieved.

Again, I agree with you except for a "Vorzeichenfehler". I think in b), not in a) _mir Geld zu geben_ is an Objektsatz.


----------



## ink-heart

berndf said:


> Again, I agree with you except for a "Vorzeichenfehler". I think in b), not in a) _mir Geld zu geben_ is an Objektsatz.


 
According to my sources, they both are object clauses.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I am relieved.
> 
> Again, I agree with you except for a "Vorzeichenfehler". I think in b), not in a) _mir Geld zu geben_ is an Objektsatz.


 
I think you have to, since you claim that "bitten" can have double Akkusativ. In that case, of course, b) would be an Objektsatz.

But since I'm still not convinced that "Ich bitte dich das Geld" is grammatical, I'd not interprete it as an Objektsatz. 

But this question is more a question as to wheter "bitten" + double Akkusativ is (or was) grammatical, I guess.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Good morning
> My explaination for this would be that the construction
> 
> interessieren + erweiterter Infinitiv
> 
> is not a valid grammatical construction in German language.



Do you mean all forms, or just exactly the form "interessieren"? I think, in the second case you are right, at least I did not find any example against it. (If "Wir könnten uns für ein Angebot interessieren, um später in die Welt zu reisen." is not such a case. I think it is not meant. The open links of "interessieren" are closed by "für ein Angebot".)

_Mich interessiert, das alles gut zu wissen._ - This does not use "interessieren" but a derived form. And in my opinion it is correct.
Mich/uns interessiert, die Welt zu erkennen. ("Die Welt zu erkennen" works as subject here, not as object.)


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Do you mean all forms, or just exactly the form "interessieren"?
> 
> _Mich interessiert das alles zu wissen._ - This does not use "interessieren" but a derived form. And in my opinion it is correct.


 
Yes that's absolutely grammatical since it is no "erweiterter Infinitiv".

Wer oder Was interessiert mich? 
Alles zu wissen interessiert mich.

In terms of semantical functions this is the same as

Die Blondine da interessiert mich.

So in this case it is a Subjektsatz.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> I think you have to, since you claim that "bitten" can have double Akkusativ. In that case, of course, b) would be an Objektsatz.
> 
> But since I'm still not convinced that "Ich bitte dich das Geld" is grammatical, I'd not interprete it as an Objektsatz.
> 
> But this question is more a question as to wheter "bitten" + double Akkusativ is (or was) grammatical, I guess.


Than let me put it the other way round:
I think we agree that in
_Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben._
the phrase _darum, mir Geld zu geben _replaces _um_+noun as in
_Ich bitte Dich um eine milde Gabe._
Therefore _[darum,] mir Geld zu geben _cannot be an Objektsatz because _um_+noun is *not* an object.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Than let me put it the other way round:
> I think we agree that in
> _Ich bitte Dich darum, mir Geld zu geben._
> the phrase _darum, mir Geld zu geben _replaces _um_+noun as in
> _Ich bitte Dich um eine milde Gabe._
> Therefore _[darum,] mir Geld zu geben _cannot be an Objektsatz because _um_+noun is *not* an object.


 
But you'd agree that "eine milde Gabe" in your second example is Akkusativ, wouldn't you?


----------



## Derselbe

I think I just realized a mistake. Infinitive clauses nearly always fullfill the semantical functions of nouns:

"Ich hoffe, Dich zu sehen" -> "Ich hoffe _was?_"

But still you can't ask "Ich interessiere mich was?". It must be "Ich interessiere mich *für* was?"


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> But you'd agree that "eine milde Gabe" in your second example is Akkusative, wouldn't you?


Accusative? yes.
Object? no.
The direct object is not the only context where the accusative case is requiried. Certain prepositions, like _um_, also require the accusative.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Accusative? yes.
> Object? no.
> The direct object is not the only context where the accusative case is requiried. Certain prepositions, like _um_, also require the accusative.


 
I see your point. I need a Denkpause  
I should definitely buy a German grammar book, after all.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> I see your point. I need a Denkpause
> I should definitely buy a German grammar book, after all.


 
I found this. Accoring to that explanation *you are right* and _um eine milde Gabe_ is a _Präpositionalobjekt_ and not an _adverbiale Bestimmung_.


----------

